
Yoast SEO cripples WordPress 5.5 functionality - zenincognito
https://wordpress.org/support/topic/yoast-seo-cripples-wordpress-5-5-wp-sitemap-xml-functionality/#post-13348313
======
pawnednow
Thomascloer put it nicely. Don't know why they would choose to disable a
wordpress core function and then feign ignorance on the matter... They also
marked it as resolved while clearly it is not.

------
throwaway888abc
Not so nice developer. For friends: Avoid Yoast

Also see how they been injecting ads recently

[https://www.kesslerfreedman.com/2019/11/yoasts-black-
friday-...](https://www.kesslerfreedman.com/2019/11/yoasts-black-friday-ad/)

------
colesantiago
Is "SEO" even relevant in 2020? As far as I know, you don't really need it,
and you especially don't need this 'Yoast SEO' thing.

------
dylz
Don't use or support Yoast SEO, sick of seeing their spam everywhere...

